# 24-50 RH-TTF starship match light videos



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here ya go Roger. The video as requested here http://slingshotforum.com/topic/36646-rh-ttf-zebra-wood/?p=453844 
In the first video it took 21 shots. In the second video it only took about 10. I really thought I was going to get a third before the night was over, but it got dark fast. I took out several match heads. Got several nice pop sounds. Most of my shots seemed really close. Even had some cool lead tracks on the stems of the matches. Next time I'd like to pattern the slingshot by putting a paper target up behind it. That should really tell me the truth about where I was shooting. 




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgZ3upwt1mc


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are on the money, Bean!!! And that is a very nice rig.

Hope your thumb improves and you can get that PFS card cut soon ... :wave:

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Great shooting!! You and Treefork are making me want to get my starship out and play.

Todd


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

YAY..Way to Go Bean...Heck I can't even see them matches...Nice shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting. You beaned it !!!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you my friend that was some good shooting. The 24-50 takes a little getting used to but after your familiar with it I do believe it is just as accurate as any other sling shot. Cool


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Thank you my friend that was some good shooting. The 24-50 takes a little getting used to but after your familiar with it I do believe it is just as accurate as any other slingshot. Cool


Thank you Roger. It seemed to be an easy transition from my usual TTF shooters. Over the chronograph it's shooting 3/8" steel @ 240 fps with the bands that it came with. Draw weight is comfortable.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice work Mike! Watch out,they can become addictive them big boys!


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

That was some great shooting. You could really see that second one light up.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go Bean!!!  Fire!!!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Thank you my friend that was some good shooting. The 24-50 takes a little getting used to but after your familiar with it I do believe it is just as accurate as any other slingshot. Cool


 I think it may be more accurate than a regular slingshot. I can see now why starships are so popular with shooters like Blue and Flatband.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Thank you my friend that was some good shooting. The 24-50 takes a little getting used to but after your familiar with it I do believe it is just as accurate as any other slingshot. Cool


 I think it may be more accurate than a regular slingshot. I can see now why starships are so popular with shooters like Blue and Flatband.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's a quick 10 shot group from 10 meters.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

That is excellent shooting. I would give my interest in h*** which according to some is substantial to shoot like that.


----------

